# Scorpion injection sample hunting (warning graphic)



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Stellar walk through the woods with my injection molded scorpion from pocketpredator.com 
Safe say the picture tell how my walk went enjoy.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You really keep those guys working to replace their losses!!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice... That reminds me, today is squirrel season and they are all over.......


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Is that slingshot from the indie gogo project?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh... my.. that's a nice looking shooter. I'm wearing a trail I my front yard... walking back and forth to the mailbox..I'm expecting one... got a growing grackle problem

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

A scorpion a take care of that problem


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Grackles are bad here too but can't just shoot them like you can starlings


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

How do get close enough to shoot starlings?


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I sit still where they congregate, they are twitchy. Sometimes I shoot them off power lines while sitting in my car


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## SteelBallViking (Apr 6, 2014)

I need to get in on bills indiegogo........


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

From your posts I can tell that nothing is safe while you were walking with your scorpion. By the way what bands and ammo do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

.030 latex tapered and 38 cal lead ball


----------

